# Fondant



## otuatail (Jun 4, 2016)

This is the second time I have seen a chocolate fondant done on BBC Saturday kitchen. Where can I get (in the uk Morrisons?) a chocolate inset that would melt out as it should. I thought of putting small pieces of chocolate. but would this be too hard?


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 6, 2016)

otuatail said:


> This is the second time I have seen a chocolate fondant done on BBC Saturday kitchen. Where can I get (in the uk Morrisons?) a chocolate inset that would melt out as it should. I thought of putting small pieces of chocolate. but would this be too hard?


Do you mean a vessel to put over a pan of hot water? Any bowl which fits over the top of the pan and doesn't touch the boiling water would do - glass or ceramic is best - plastic can warp and metal can over-heat and make the chocolate split.

The secret is not to let the bowl touch the water under it or to let the steam from the pan get into the chocolate.

You can melt chocolate in the microwave but you have to watch it like a hawk.

You could probably find a small porringer (aka "bain marie") in a kitchen shop (Lakeland do them in store and on-line at £34.99!!!) or in a junk or charity shop but the bowl and saucepan method is just as good.


----------



## sodosopa (Feb 28, 2017)

otuatail said:


> This is the second time I have seen a chocolate fondant done on BBC Saturday kitchen. Where can I get (in the uk Morrisons?) a chocolate inset that would melt out as it should. I thought of putting small pieces of chocolate. but would this be too hard?


Are you asking how to make chocolate work like fondant?


----------

